# Arcania stürzt nach wenigen Minuten ab



## OberQuaker (27. Oktober 2012)

*Arcania stürzt nach wenigen Minuten ab*

Hallo,
ich hab leider ein Problem mit der Vollversion von Arcania, welches der aktuellen Ausgabe beiliegt.
Es stürzt meist am Anfang ab, wo man als König sich durch die Höhle kämpfen muss.
Es fangen zuerst die Texturen zu flimmern an und dann erscheinen Dreiecke, welche immer größer werden.
Dann stürzt das Spiel ab und Windows meldet "Arcania funtioniert nicht mehr".

Das hier meldet die Ereignisanzeige:
Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: arcania.exe, Version: 1.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4c88977e
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: XAudio2_6.dll, Version: 9.28.1886.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4b6b0791
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x00051245
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x10a8
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cdb429f5843ffa
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: D:\ArcaniA - Gothic 4\arcania.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: C:\Windows\SysWow64\XAudio2_6.dll
Berichtskennung: 644f7f8d-201e-11e2-a60d-50e5493ce20b

Alle Treiber sind aktuell und auch den Tip mit dem runtersetzen der Soundausgabe auf CD-Qualität habe ich ausprobiert.
Temperaturen sind alle in Ordnung

Hier noch die Eckdaten vom System:
Phenom2 X4 965BE, Gigabyte 990XA, 8GB RAM, HIS 6970 IceQ, Creative X-Fi Titanium, Windows7 64bit


----------



## OberQuaker (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin wohl der Einzige mit diesem Problem.
Der Web-Installer von DirectX sagt, das alles auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2012)

OberQuaker schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der Einzige mit diesem Problem.
> Der Web-Installer von DirectX sagt, das alles auf dem aktuellen Stand ist.


Ja, sorry. Also ich hab da keinen Plan,woran das liegen könnte.
Ich würde einfach noch mal GANZ, GANZ sicher gehen, dass die Treiber aktuell sind. 
Aktualisiere auch noch mal dein DirectX, da ich glaube die Datei XAudio2_6.dll kommt daher (How To Fix Xaudio2_6.dll is Missing or Not Found Errors)

Eventuell auch mal das Spiel versuchen neu zu installieren. 

EDIT: Okay, vergiss es du hast ja gerage geschrieben, dass DirectX aktuell ist.^^
Aber gehe dir auch bei dem MB-Treiber und Graka-Treiber sicher.


----------



## OberQuaker (28. Oktober 2012)

Catalyst 12.10 ist installiert. Da sind ja die Treiber für's Board auch dabei (ist ein AMD Chipsatz).
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das das Spiel auf dem aktuellen Stand ist?
Der "Autoupdater" scheint ja bei dieser Version vom Spiel nicht dabei, bzw. deaktiviert zu sein.


----------



## Mothman (28. Oktober 2012)

Hast du mal testweise probiert, ob das Spiel läuft, wenn du die Grafikeinstellungen herunterregelst (also AA raus, niederige Auflösung, niedrige Details etc) ?


----------



## OberQuaker (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich gerade ausprobiert. Die Grafikfehler tauchen immer noch auf, allerdings dauerst es dann ein bischen länger, bis das Spiel letztendlich abstürzt.


----------



## OberQuaker (29. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich habe jetzt mal mehrere Lösungsansätze gleichzeitig versucht:
- das Spiel im Standardpfad installiert (tut mir Leid, liebe 60GB SSD)
- bei meiner X-Fi alles deaktiviert (EAX, 3D, Chrystalizer, 24Bit, CMS, True-irgendwas, ...)
- ATI-Traytools deinstalliert
- CPU-Übertaktung rückgängig gemacht

Was war's? - die CPU-Übertaktung.
Sehr komisch, die Auswirkung waren Grafikfehler, die Diagnose sagt Soundkarte/Treiber und die CPU war letztendlich Schuld, zumal ich ja sonst keine Problem mit dem Übertakten habe.


----------

